# Teething



## sfrt (Jan 5, 2016)

Zen is 5 months now. I'm pretty sure he's now got all his adult front incisors in. When the adult teeth were coming in, he still had some of the puppy teeth. After maybe 1-3 days of overlap, the puppy teeth eventually fell out and everything looks fine to me (though I have to say those front incisors now seem way sharper than the puppy ones did! Is that normal? I thought puppy teeth were supposed to be sharper?). 

He's now getting his canines and as of today, I see all four adult canines coming in. The bottoms started a few days ago and the top ones maybe yesterday. However ... The puppy canines are also still present. On the bottom canines, the adults have grown beside the puppy teeth, INSIDE of the puppy teeth (i.e. Between the tongue and the puppy teeth). On the top, the adult canines are growing in line with the puppy ones but immediately in front of them. 

I have not yet had a vet opinion given that the incisor issue seemed to resolve itself but I would be interested in other people's experience with this.

Also: I've heard of puppies losing their appetite when teething. Mine is a voracious eater, seriously doesn't even chew, just swallows. Last couple of days though he actually seems to want MORE food. Is that normal?

Thanks.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Most vets will remove any retained baby teeth at the time of spay or neuter. Depending on when you were going to do that it may be fine to wait until then. In the mean time I would give your puppy plenty of things to chew on to try to get those baby canines to loosen up and fall out. I ran into problems with my dog because her vet left her baby canines in too long and it caused a problem with her adult teeth coming in properly. Five months is still young enough where you probably don't have to worry yet as long as the adult teeth are coming in straight. Touching base with your vet wouldn't hurt either just to be safe.


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Was curious for a follow up on Zen and if the retained canine teeth (top and bottom) fell out on their own (and when) or if you had to have the vet remove them.
My pup is 5 mos old and see the same starting to happen and a little blood on her rope when we play tug- so I am hoping they are loosening up a bit. 

Also how long was "too long" of a wait for Molly with her vet? 

Thanks in advance .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whata_dog said:


> Was curious for a follow up on Zen and if the retained canine teeth (top and bottom) fell out on their own (and when) or if you had to have the vet remove them.
> My pup is 5 mos old and see the same starting to happen and a little blood on her rope when we play tug- so I am hoping they are loosening up a bit.
> 
> Also how long was "too long" of a wait for Molly with her vet?
> ...


Panda retained her top canines for a while too. I was SURE she was going to have to have them removed. The vet said not to worry until she was AT LEAST 6 months. At that point, since they weren't moving at all, she said to make an appointment for her to have them pulled. I made the appointment, and a couple of days before her surgery date, one fell out, and the other seemed to be loosening... so we cancelled the appointment. A month later, the remaining tooth was not moving at all, because the adult teeth around it had grown in and were keeping it from moving. So... again we set up an appointment, and AGAIN the offending tooth fell out a couple of days before. My vet told me that the best way she knows to get baby teeth moving is to set up an appointment to pull them!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly ended up having the two baby canines that were retained pulled when she was 11 months old. By that time they must have already effected the adult teeth. When she was 15 months old two of her adult teeth had to also be pulled because they were not in a good position in her mouth and would be causing her discomfort.


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

My friends dog had duble caninr teeth when she was 7 months old and they weren't moving at all. We wen't to the vet and they said to wait until she was 8 months old. Sometime in during that month all 4 of them fell out.
In any case don't worry yet.

Poslano z mojega SM-G800F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks for the replies...
Luckily my pup is letting me get my hands in her mouth- and I am pushing on them... they move only very slightly.
Will be keeping a close eye one them, giving her things to chew on and wiggling when I can to help them along.

I guess the biggest conflict is when female dog owners are trying to delaying spaying until after first heat , only wanting to put them under anesthesia once and *if* they have retained teeth then not being able to wait that long as to avoid future dental issues as Molly spoke of.


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Update:
Two down - two to go! :cheer2:

One of the bottom canines came out yesterday sometime- it was barely hanging on... I think it came out with dinner.
The other bottom canine was not quite as loose last night and I thought it might be a few more days- but I just looked in her mouth and it's GONE! 
I didn't make an appointment as Karen did to get them to fall out... But I was looking up dental specialists for dogs in my area.. so maybe it helped a little! lol 

Such a relief.
Now I can focus on the top ones, to see if there is any movement.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

That's great news! Bowie is four months old now and I've been getting him used to having my fingers in his mouth...


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Bowie's Mom said:


> That's great news! Bowie is four months old now and I've been getting him used to having my fingers in his mouth...


Yeah always good to practice their patience with it. Mine opens up right away for me now. 
If only she'd stop attacking the tooth brush. she loves it so long as it is still and licks it and chews on it, but the second I move it she freaks and jumps back.

So last night we are sitting on the couch together; I hear her mouth going on something and I look over and see what looks like a tiny piece of popcorn.
Nope- it was a puppy molar that fell out and she was deciding weather or not to eat it! 
First one I have actually found so far because it happened right next to me- I wasn't even checking her molars for wiggly ones! 
Still waiting on the top canines.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

LOL! I'd think the same thing, especially how much I love and am always eating popcorn!


----------



## Roz (Mar 27, 2008)

Chico lost his first baby tooth the other day, at 5 months old. He started barking at something on the kitchen floor and when I picked it up I discovered it was a tooth. He barks at anything new that he hasn't seen before.


----------

